# Pronoms de reforçament (Diré a un amic o Li diré a un amic)



## gvergara

Hola:

En castellà (xilè) emprem pronoms febles de reforçament bé quan utilitzem l'objecte directe abans del verb (_*A mi amigo* *lo *vi en la calle_), bé quan hi ha un objecte indirecte en una oració, abans o després del verb (_*A mi amigo* *le* diré que..._ o _*Le* diré *a mi amigo* que.._.) En el meu parlar se sentiria molt malament si ometéssim el pronom en els casos que esmento, i voldria saber si això també s'esdevé en català. Gràcies per endavant

Gonçal·lo


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> En castellà (xilè) emprem pronoms febles de reforçament bé quan utilitzem l'objecte directe abans del verb (_*A mi amigo* *lo *vi en la calle_), bé quan hi ha un objecte indirecte en una oració, abans o després del verb (_*A mi amigo* *le* diré que..._ o _*Le* diré *a mi amigo* que.._.) En el meu parlar se sentiria molt malament si ometéssim el pronom en els casos que esmento, i voldria saber si això també s'esdevé en català. Gràcies per endavant
> 
> Gonçal·lo




Hola i bon dia de matí:

Jo trobe que en català (al menys en valencià) succeïx igual: Al meu amic li diré... Li diré al meu amic que... 

Podries explicar amb exemples a què et refereixes quan hi dius d'*ometre el pronom*

Salutacions.


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies. Oi que sí puc explicar-ho. El que vull dir és que en castellà xilè se sentiria molt malament si algú digués

 _Diré *a mi amigo* que _... (en comptes de_ *Le* diré *a mi amigo* que ..._),
 _*A mi amigo* diré que _... (en comptes de _*A mi amigo* *le* diré que .._.)
 _*A mi amigo* vi en la calle_. (en comptes de _*A mi amigo lo *vi en la calle_)


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> Gràcies. Oi que sí puc explicar-ho. El que vull dir és que en castellà xilè se sentiria molt malament si algú digués
> 
> _Diré *a mi amigo* que _... (en comptes de_ *Le* diré *a mi amigo* que ..._),
> _*A mi amigo* diré que _... (en comptes de _*A mi amigo* *le* diré que .._.)
> _*A mi amigo* vi en la calle_. (en comptes de _*A mi amigo lo *vi en la calle_)



Algunes de les teues frases amb alguna inversió dels elements funcionaria bé en castella-peninsular:

_Dire a mi amigo_ que.... (más estés _Le diré a mi amigo_)

Vi en la calle a mi amigo/ A mi amigo lo vi en al calle


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies, però el que voldria saber és com això funciona en català


----------



## Elxenc

El funcionament és igual en català per a aquests casos, en d'altres caldrà mirar-ho.


----------



## gvergara

I aprofitant aquest fill que vaig obrir fa temps... És possible també reforçar l'objecte indirecte quan ja hi ha un pronom d'obejcte directe? Us ho pregunto perquè em sembla haver vist ja alguns casos en què això no passa. Com a exemple, una oració que acabo de veure:

_Es va emportar una còpia de l'informe per donar-la al cap. _(només el pronom d'objecte directe _la_)

Segons el que s'ha discutit aquí mateix, caldria dir ..._per donar-la-_*hi*_ al cap _(per cert, en castellà xilè també feríem servir el reforçament: _...para dár*se*la *al jefe*_). A més, aquest seria el cas si desagreguéssim aquesta oració en dues oracions més senzilles, oi que sí? _Es va emportar una còpia de l'informe_. _*Li *va donar la còpia de l'informe *al cap*_.

Gràcies,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Elxenc

_Diu al teu missatge: "Es va emportar una còpia de l'informe per donar-la al cap. _(només el pronom d'objecte directe _la_) Segons el meu criteri cal reforçar-la com tu dius. Però poc puc ajudar-te amb la fórmula  que hi dones: "donar-la-hi" (trobe eu en tot cas seria "donar-l'hi"), donat que jo usaria la fórmula clàssica: donar-*li-la* al cap. N'és la "clàssica" frase que en sentir-la els valencians (donar-l'hi), per la seua homofonia amb la que usem nosaltres,  preguntem: "Donar-li, què?" Perquè ens hi manca la partícula  que ens aclarisca (aclareixi) què cal donar-li al cap,  un objecte masculí = _*"donar-li'l*_"; o un objecte femení: "_*donar-li-la".*_

Com sempre, que demanes que una solució "oriental", aguarda a veure que et conten els "orientalistes"


----------



## gvergara

Elxenc said:


> _Diu al teu missatge: "Es va emportar una còpia de l'informe per donar-la al cap. _(només el pronom d'objecte directe _la_) Segons el meu criteri cal reforçar-la com tu dius. Però poc puc ajudar-te amb la fórmula  que hi dones: "donar-la-hi" (trobe eu en tot cas seria "donar-l'hi"), donat que jo usaria la fórmula clàssica: donar-*li-la* al cap. N'és la "clàssica" frase que en sentir-la els valencians (donar-l'hi), per la seua homofonia amb la que usem nosaltres,  preguntem: "Donar-li, què?" Perquè ens hi manca la partícula  que ens aclarisca (aclareixi) què cal donar-li al cap,  un objecte masculí = _*"donar-li'l*_"; o un objecte femení: "_*donar-li-la".*_
> 
> Com sempre, que demanes que una solució "oriental", aguarda a veure que et conten els "orientalistes"


No pateixis home, que jo agraeixo totes les respostes i, de fet, em crida molt l'atenció el valencià i el mallorquí amb els seus articles salats, sobretot quan respon en Xiscomx i m'agafo el cap en desesperació. 

Ja que hi estem, és absolutament impossible de sentir un valencià emprar les formes orientalistes? Que els catalanoparlants no manlleven de vegades formes emprades en altres varietats?


----------



## Doraemon-

Home, si has estat molt en contacte amb gent de la zona oriental, pots barrejar-ho sense voler (jo soc un perfecte exemple d'això), però en principi per a la gent local, no. Mai sentiràs "neutralitzar" les vocals a un valencià (excepte els pocs casos on es fa localment, com el "ho"), i tampoc utilitzar les formes reduïdes dels pronoms febles (sempre es fan de forma estricta al PV).
És com no sé... l'argentí i el castellà ibèric. Excepte que parlin sovint entre ells, no sentiràs a uns conjugar com altres, el sós/eres, etc.


----------



## gvergara

Elxenc said:


> _Diu al teu missatge: "Es va emportar una còpia de l'informe per donar-la al cap. _(només el pronom d'objecte directe _la_) Segons el meu criteri cal reforçar-la com tu dius. Però poc puc ajudar-te amb la fórmula  que hi dones: "donar-la-hi" (*trobe eu en tot cas seria "donar-l'hi"*)


Estic pensant per què hauria d'ésser _donar-*l'hi*_, si aquesta combinació correspondria als pronoms _la+hi_, i, que jo sàpiga, _la+hi=la-hi_, independentment de la seva posició en relació al verb (al davant o al darrere). Us ho pregunto perquè acabo de trobar un altre cas en què es fa la mateixa substitució, i he començat a preguntar-me si pot ser que n'hi hagi alguna cosa que no sàpiga. 

_L'àvia s'havia presentat a casa escopetejada i sense esmussar ni un delaguard, havia entrat a l'habitació de la seva néta per certificar la notícia. El seu fill *l'hi havia comunicat* per telèfon i ella no s'ho acabava de creure._
*De "Algú com tu" de Xavier Bosch*

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------

